# Green Texas



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So today my GF and I went down to Roger's and fell in love with the last big green texas they had. Hes prob about 10 inches and gorgoues! hes in with the africans ( as he was in the store). He swims with them all and seems to fit in well and is eating like a pig within hours.

Pics:


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow i like it, very cool.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

looks red, great fish man!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah with the flash and reflection off the pearls it gives off a pinky/red color..... I dont like it.... The fish is green so take a pic of a green fish lol. Non the less he is a great fish and i love him.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

nice find, Peter

very nice looking green texas


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice hybrid texAs cowis
How big is he??


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm thinking it's a girl.
You can see a black spot on the dorsal.
Only way to tell 100% is to vent.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

if u look tho he has a flowerline so i think the dot on his dorsal fin is from that. some people on monster fish keeper said that as well.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hes about 10 inches ish.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Both my males & females have flowerlines, almost all my females have the black on the dorsal, some are more dark then the others.
A young/juvi males might show some black on his dorsal, but usually loose it if they're the "alpha" fish in the tank.

All the female Texacon I have have the black on the dorsals.


I don't see this as being a Hybrid, look like a Texas to me.
Sometimes mine showed red from the flash too.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

That's an hybrid I'll put money on it


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

I am guessing FHxtex
I had a pair just like her or him.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

he has no red in real life. blue green and black yes no red.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

My Texas looked like that when not in breeding mode.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice GT , i went to 2 week ago i dont see this one, otherwise i must take her!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new video:


----------

